#  > Geral >  > Certificação >  >  Problemas Nobreak.

## UmDiaFrio

Boa dia amigos.
Postei um topico a respeito de um barulho no Nobreak..
https://under-linux.org/showthread.php?t=163275
Troquei o nobreak,liguei a bateria e blz,rodou lisinho,deixei fora da energia pra ver qual era o tempo que ela suportava.
Quando a bateria estrava acabando,liguei a energia funcionou beleza.Mas depois de um tempo eu ligo a energia o nobreak
nao aceita,ou seja,ela só fica acessa a luz de bateria e nao a de rede.Com isso nao consigo elevar energia a ele e ele só fica usando
a carga da bateria.
Aguem da um help?

----------


## ijr

Quando a bateria do No-Break "zera" totalmente, ou seja, fica sem carga...... pode trocar pois a mesma não presta mais!

O segredo de se manter um No-Break por bastante tempo é sempre desliga-lo antes de acabar a carga. Se precisar de mais carga, ou coloca-se um maior ou adiciona-se bateria externa.

....Eu demorei para saber disso, logo perdi vários!

- - - Atualizado - - -

Quando a bateria do No-Break "zera" totalmente, ou seja, fica sem carga...... pode trocar pois a mesma não presta mais!

O segredo de se manter um No-Break por bastante tempo é sempre desliga-lo antes de acabar a carga. Se precisar de mais carga, ou coloca-se um maior ou adiciona-se bateria externa.

....Eu demorei para saber disso, logo perdi vários!

----------


## UmDiaFrio

> Quando a bateria do No-Break "zera" totalmente, ou seja, fica sem carga...... pode trocar pois a mesma não presta mais!
> 
> O segredo de se manter um No-Break por bastante tempo é sempre desliga-lo antes de acabar a carga. Se precisar de mais carga, ou coloca-se um maior ou adiciona-se bateria externa.
> 
> ....Eu demorei para saber disso, logo perdi vários!
> 
> - - - Atualizado - - -
> 
> Quando a bateria do No-Break "zera" totalmente, ou seja, fica sem carga...... pode trocar pois a mesma não presta mais!
> ...


É bateria externa.
O Problema não é esse.
O problema é que ele nao tah aceitando eletricidade da tomada.
Ligo ele na tomadaa,mas ele continua usando a carga da bateria e nao da rede elétrica.

----------


## WordNet

amigo qual o modelo do nobreak?
se for SMS faça o mesmo teste com pelomenos um CPU ligado a ele
e poste aqui

----------


## nn71ca

concordo com o amigo WordNet! Tenho um SMS 1400VA e sem o consumo minimo ele desliga, pois entende que não tem consumidores conectados....

----------


## MarceloGOIAS

Bom dia,

Pode ser problema no circuito de entrada ou no inversor.
Relé danificado, transistor em fuga, em curto ou aberto, algum resistor aberto ou em curto, etc. 
Pode ser ainda algum outro problema.

----------


## rubem

TMas ainda é bateria automotiva?

Não adianta insistir com bateria automotiva em nobreak, poucos nobreaks conseguem carregar uma bat. automotiva de digamos 60Ah, geralmente as placas oxidam aí precisa corrente mais alta do que o nobreak consegue oferecer. Pra DURAR tem que usar bateria estacionária, e respeitar os 10% de carga, tensão maxima e tal.

10% de carga que me refiro é: Usar corrente de carga equivalente a 10% da capacidade nominal (Bateria de 150Ah, usar 15A pra carregar. Nobreak não tem esse ajuste por isso nem toda combinação de nobreak x com bateria y dura muitos anos ou sequer carrega depois de uns meses). Tensão maxima a respeitar: É comum ver nobreak mandando 15V pra bateria de gel pequena, você pensa que é pela baixa resistencia delas, mas aí coloca uma de gel grande (Tipo 40Ah) e continua assim, ora, o fabricante informa limite pra carga cíclica de 14,4V, ou pra flutuação em digamos 13,7V (A 27 graus), justamente pra você ter a maior durabilidade. Denovo, nobreak nem sempre tem esse ajuste por isso nem toda combinação nobreak x com bateria y dura muitos anos. Se quer carregar até 15V beleza, só vai ter que fazer um sistema de resfriamento da bateria se quiser que ela dure muitos anos.

Fulano tem nobreak x com uma "bateria Y de caminhão" e funciona. Isso não é argumento, tem que ver que corrente aquela unidade (E não o modelo do nobreak, porque produção em massa gera despadronização) está mandando, tem que ver o estado das placas daquela bateria (Produção em masa gera despadronização em baterias também, como carro tem descarga rapida, carga variável, e chacoalha bastante, as placas acumulam menos sujeira (Oxidação, ferrugem)), tem que ver a temperatura da bateria, a tensão que aquele nobreak está mandando. Tem bateria que aguenta flutuar 2 anos a 15V, porque uma celula é sacrificada, estufa e fica dissipando todo excedente, aí quando acaba a flutuação a bateria imediatamente cai pra 12,3V (A invez de digamos 14,9V) e o sistema fica em pé por horas... mas não quer dizer que está tudo ok, tá certo que a finalidade é uptime maior, mas se usar corrente ideal, tensão limite ideal, temperatura ideal, e principalmente a bateria certa, a vida da bateria pode ser o triplo do tempo. Não dá pra brincar de Lego encaixando e desencaixando até achar uma peça que serve, tem que levar o datasheet das baterias a serio.
(O limite de bateria de 80Ah pra nobreak geralmente é pra 2 paralelas de 40Ah cada, com 2 em paralelo a resistencia é menor e a tensão de carga precisa ser um pouco maior, como a corrente desses nobreaks fica entre 5 e 9Ah (600 e 1400VA) eu não colocaria mais que 90Ah em bateria estacionária, se colocasse seria com carregador a parte (Quem tem muita demanda também tem mais dinheiro, pode gastar com isso sim, nada de esperar que só um nobreak quase domestico ou soho faça um trabalho pesado desse), isolando do nobreak com um mísero diodo de alguns reais)

----------

